# Aircon re-gas needed



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, just a quick question:

Noticed a drop in performance from the car's aircon in the last few weeks so looking for a cheap place to get the gas topped up.

Happy to drive through Al Quoz later, but hoping for a recommendation?

Thanks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I just had mine done at A2B.

a2b Garage and Motorsport, Al Quoz, Dubai. Tel (04) 347 5712


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks - I tried them, and Triple A but both couldn't do it until tomorrow.

Ended up going to the main dealer and they were the cheapest, and did it immediately!!

Wonders will never cease!


----------

